# fake theraband?



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

i bought 1 metre of tb black i cut 1cm straight bands about 28 cm long for butterfly. i noticed that the tb didnt have the logo on it just plain .it snaps after about 40 shots.i tie pouches with tb blk wrap and tuck method . do you think the tb is fake ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

from what i know, all theraband stuff is stamped as such, theraband on the rubber sheets and tubes.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Have never come across fake theraband,I always buy the 5.5m box and that lasts me a good 6 months or more and mine is stamped, just a thought but 1cm seems kinda thin to me but then i dont shoot butterfly you should check out some of the other butterfly shooters band width and lengths see what they are using


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Odd, very odd, yeah all mine has the tb stamp. Good luck with that.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Not so much fake as just an alternate brand.

I often use Aus-Band Black which is as you described, plain with no logos. I pick it up for $1 per meter at my local physio.

This is made by Metron (a subsidiary of Patterson Pharmaceutical) and I believe is sold under a lot of different names all round the world.

http://www.metron.com.au/

Was yours actually labelled as Thera Band ? I know when I first asked them for Thera Band, they gave me the Aus-Band stuff. I find it quite good though, on par with the Black Thera I have had.

Were were your bands breaking ? At the pouch ? Perhaps tied too tight. Random places along the band ? Maybe your roller cutter needs a good sharpen or a better surface to cut on.


----------



## johnthemarksman (Jul 27, 2011)

mine always had the stamp on the one side to


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

As far as I know, Thera Band sheet or tubes always have the logo stamped on one side. I guess that other companies make a similar product for the same use. If it was no good they would be out of business in a hurry! I think a lot of us get caught up with names. Adidas Nike, which is better? Personal preference my friends. If it works, is available, do not get hung up on names.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

The name Theraband has become a blanket term for all theraputic rubber. If it is actually Theraband The name is printed at an angle every 8 inches.


----------

